# DX12: FPS anzeigen?



## TeRRible-KHONS (18. April 2017)

Hallo,

Mir ist aufgefallen dass mit DX12 man mit FRAPS kein FPS anzeigen lassen kann (es funktioniert nicht), mit DX11 keine Probleme.

Gibs hier eine Lösung bzw. alternative?

Danke


----------



## NickNameRandomNumber (18. April 2017)

Kostenlose Alternativen wären da z.B. "ShadowPlay", falls du ne Grafikkarte von Nvidia besitzt. Damit könntest du auch super aufnehmen. 
Und, wenn du ein Spiel über Steam spielst, kannst du auch da die FPS anzeigen lassen.


----------



## TeRRible-KHONS (18. April 2017)

NickNameRandomNumber schrieb:


> Kostenlose Alternativen wären da z.B. "ShadowPlay", falls du ne Grafikkarte von Nvidia besitzt. Damit könntest du auch super aufnehmen.
> Und, wenn du ein Spiel über Steam spielst, kannst du auch da die FPS anzeigen lassen.



Hab AMD Grafikkarte?  und derzeit kein Steamspiel.


----------



## Herbboy (18. April 2017)

Schau mal, ob es vlt. mit dem MSI Afterburner geht. Auf das Zahnrad für die Einstellungen, dann bei "On Screen Display" nen Befehl wählen, um das OSD zu aktivieren. Vlt zeigt es dann die Werte an.

Ach ja: willst du die Werte denn überhaupt beim Spielen sehen (wenn ja: warum? nervt das nicht? ), oder geht es darum, zu schauen, wie die Werte sich verhalten? Das kannst du dann mit dem Afterburner im Kurvenbereich anschauen nach Spieleende, den Bereich kannst du auch abkoppeln und länger machen.


----------



## TeRRible-KHONS (18. April 2017)

Hallo,

Ja ich will beobachten wie die Werte so sind während dem zocken 
Welches Tool sind zu empfehlen?


----------



## Herbboy (18. April 2017)

klappt es nicht mit dem Afterburner?


----------



## TeRRible-KHONS (27. April 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> klappt es nicht mit dem Afterburner?



Sorry hab den Thread hier total vergessen  Kann ich Afterburner auch nutzen wenn ich keine MSI Karte benutze? Und funktioniert die FPS anzeige auch bei allen Games?

zB Bei GTA kann ich kein FRAPS nutzen weil sonst GTA ne fehlermeldung macht :/


----------



## Herbboy (27. April 2017)

Der Afterburner geht für alle Grafikkarten und Boards. Aber FPS Anzeige keine Ahnung, musst du halt testen. Fraps stört einige Games, das hab ich auch schon gemerkt.


----------



## TeRRible-KHONS (27. April 2017)

Gibt ja leider nicht viele Alternativen was das betrifft in BF und Steam mache ich das schon ingame


----------

